# spsp



## fishcatcher (Aug 1, 2003)

what is the best rock pile to fish? Also Thinking about taking my smaller rod with a jig head to try to catch some perch while I have my big rod in the rod holder think the jig head would have any luck.

Went out on the boat saturday by the bay bridge caught 20 rock between 17 and 30 inches (could only keep 6 because there was 3 of us) then came in and caught 60 white perch all in about 4 hrs.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey fishcatcher all them fish and you want some more??? Save some for us dude!  Ha I don't really know which rock pile is the best because I haven't tried them all. My fav one is by the small boat launch are on the point b/c that is the one I have been catching all my fish at. I know the jetty by the bridge has been good to people in the early morning throwing lures for stripers. The small jig might work for them perch. I have been catching huge perch there lately 10-15 in. So you should do well. They will mostly be within the first 200 ft out. Just be careful of all the snags. Tight Lines


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I saw a guy flyfishing from shore, only throwing out about 30-50 feet and catching large perch on almost every cast. They are there, you just have to find them.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Catching white perch...*

Small shad darts in yellow or white...small "Beetle Spin" type lures with neon green curly tails. Best cast near rocks or by pier pilings... I use 2 lb test line on my ultralight rod for them. The best is when a schoolie striper takes the white bucktail! Talk about a good fight!


----------



## fishcatcher (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks for the advice

20 rock in 2 1/2 hours and 60 perch in 1 1/2 hours thats by far the best day I have ever had. working on a website will post pics as sone as I get done.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey what were all them rockfish biting on and what time were you fishing? Have gone out there a few times with the Catman and am hoping for a day like that soon!


----------



## fishcatcher (Aug 1, 2003)

all of the rock were biting on soft crab ( two on razor clams i think) caught some perch out there two on grass shrimp and caught the rest of them on bloodworms or rattle trap lures. We got out on the water at around 6:00 am


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Now you don't have to give me all your secrets but which side of the bay bridge were you fishing on the North (toward baltimore) or south (toward severn river) Thanks for all the info and that was some nice fishing my friend.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Come on FL don't think that would depend on the tide!!!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Man Jason, you trying to be the man with the most posts in a month? Just ragging you buddy. I'm gonna have to fish SPSP sometime in the near future, maybe I can convince someone to take me one of these days. There are so many places that I want to fish this fall, OC, Choptank, Seagull Pier, PLO, Pax NAS, IRI, and many others. I'm lucky to get out once a week so I'll have to fish until Dec 31.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I know what you mean oldsalt. Catman and I have only fished the side of the severn on both tides. It seems to be calmer on that side. Hey Anthony I am trying to beat Sandcrab. No just kidding. The way I see it is if I am not fishing I am on the site learing new stuff. Don't have a GF so my #2 priority is fishing behind my #1, my son! Who in a few years will eventually be part of # 2


----------



## fishcatcher (Aug 1, 2003)

FL we were fishing towards the severn river.

Wander if I would catch anything using softcrab off of the rocks?
How about a bill lewis rattle trap lure or squid?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah peeler crabs work well for rockfish so there is a good chance you will get a rock. Don't know about the lures. Sandcrab is the man to answer that one. Or Joey. Or even Catman.


----------



## fishcatcher (Aug 1, 2003)

go to the site below to see 4 of the 20 rock that me and 2 other guys caught out on the boat 

www.geocities.com/mdfishcatcher/pic.html


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice fish man! The top two look nice. Too bad you don't have pics on that 30". Did she have any belly to her or was she like the rest?


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

Rat-L-Traps... don't leave home without them. I consider this a standard lure when casting in the bay. Chrome bodies with any color back work well. I favor the 1/2 oz sizes, 3/4 oz works good too and I've finally had some luck with the 1 oz. Hope this helps.


----------



## fishcatcher (Aug 1, 2003)

yeah next time im going to take the camera out on the boat those 4 fish are the ones that me and my neighbor caught. We cleaned the other 2 at my neighbors dads house because he lives by the water. belive me next time the camera is coming out on the boat. My neighbors dad is the person who caught the 30 incher

It was cool how he caught the 30 inch rock. he got it all the way in and into the net and there was a perch on the hook. So the perch bit then the rock got the perch. So we were live lining and did'nt know it. That fish was by far the fatest. He got alot of meat off of it.

also if i am going to fish the rocks should I bring a net with me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## fishcatcher (Aug 1, 2003)

thanks joey, 

what all have you caught at sp this year with the 1/2 once rattle traps? I am thinking about trying them out on the rocks this weekend. should i bring a net out on the rocks?


----------



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

no... forget the cooler too


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Hey Bitter,
when you coming out fishin' again?


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*Not to Digress!*

Fishcatcher,
How much does your geocities acount cost you? What kind of space, and scripting options do they let you have? Thanks
- Surfman


----------



## fishcatcher (Aug 1, 2003)

geocities is a free site and free to join. not sure about how much memory. real easy to use


----------

